

Not everything is awesome - DrJokepu
http://labs.ft.com/2014/08/not-everything-is-awesome/

======
xxxmadraxxx
Halleleujah! –it's not just me then.

The fact that when I read the word "awesome" I always hear it in my head in a
whiny nasal American teenager voice and pronounced like "Arse-Sum" makes it
even more irritating.

Hence my oft-used comment on articles here, that I've bailed out of reading
after hipster-speak overload kicked in:

 _" Stopped reading at Arse-Sum!"_

